# places to stay portugal



## dragabed (May 24, 2008)

i was wondering if there is a book like the french aires publication on places to stay and stop in portugal including aires ,barragems ,river beaches,wild spots ect,
off in december for 3 months


----------



## boringfrog (Sep 22, 2006)

link


----------



## grouch (Oct 1, 2005)

Would suggest you do not bother with Motorhome Trails as the majority of the info given is totally out of date.


----------



## Geriatricbackpacker (Aug 21, 2012)

Camperstop has only a few Portuguese Aires/tolerated stops stops so I wouldn't buy that just for them. The Aires book combins Spain and Portugal and has a few more stops but it's woefully out of date with regards to the newer Aires. They have a new book coming out next year which won't help you for December.

If you are going to have internet access then 
http://www.campingcar-infos.com/index1.htm 
is probably your best bet. It's in French but once you get your head around the symbols its very informative.

There are threads on here regarding wildcamps in Portugal so try tapping into them. I can send you by pm some of the wildcamps we did earlier this year if you like.

Terry


----------



## CandA (May 1, 2005)

Hi

Municipal sites in Portugal are often very cheap at around €7 . night so don't rule these out.

Enjoy being in Portugal, it is fantastic.

CandA


----------



## 04HBG (Dec 9, 2007)

The info on that previous list is well out of date. For the most up to date info try http://www.campingcar-infos.com

Campsites are mostly reasonably priced and there are now quite a few aires opening up and are shown on camping car infos site.

Wild camping is still possible in places but times are hard down there and the police are more likely to move you on or in some cases fine you. You should be okay on the places listed in camping car infos though.

If you do a search on google for camper stops in Portugal it will bring up plenty of sites with good info.

RD


----------



## dragabed (May 24, 2008)

thanks for the replies and yes i did waste ten pounds on the the book which i realise is well out of date.
still planning and reading all the bloggs and articles on portugal and routes to get there. booked the ferry with discount code leaving on jan 6 will do christmas and new year in uk, then go to canturbury for a few days, roll on.
can,t wait.


----------



## alphadee (May 10, 2009)

We left this year on January 15th.

Happy to help re routes from the ferry port, places to stay, shopping etc., etc.

If your trip is half as enjoyable as ours you will be delighted !

Good luck and enjoy.


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

Gale. Near the beaches and just €6.50 a night incl Wifi. Ju and Paulo are lovely people too. Say hello to Steve and Lorraine in the big yankee motorhome if you go....

Its on our blog.


----------



## dragabed (May 24, 2008)

hi 1302 enjoyed your blog will say hello as gale seems to be top of the list at the moment and thanks alphadee i would love to here your route and places to stay.


----------

